# Can expat work as Spa Manager in Bangkok ?



## livid13 (Feb 13, 2014)

i need help to verify if my occupation isn't part of the prohibited jobs of the Alien Act. it doesn't specify about my soon-to-be profession SPA Manager.  The closest would have to be :

6. shop attendance;
10. haircutting, hairdressing or beauty treatment;

can anyone advise me if my occupation is allowed or not beofre i relocate within the next 2 months... HELP! all details are appreciated. Thank you :help:


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Careful*

livid13;

Sounds like you have a job offer, if not ... you need a formal job offer and letter indicating so, just to get the long-stay “business” visa. The employer is responsible to get the work permit, many hoops to jump through to hire a foreigner, minimum moneys, minimum Thai employees, ability to prove they need a foreigner (why they can't use a Thai), and several other nuisances they must contend with. 

If they (the employer) tells you it is your responsibility to procure the work permit then run, run far, run fast. You can not get a work permit. 

You will wind up in Thailand without legal employment, not a good place to be.

Good luck.


----------



## livid13 (Feb 13, 2014)

stednick said:


> livid13;
> 
> Sounds like you have a job offer, if not ... you need a formal job offer and letter indicating so, just to get the long-stay “business” visa. The employer is responsible to get the work permit, many hoops to jump through to hire a foreigner, minimum moneys, minimum Thai employees, ability to prove they need a foreigner (why they can't use a Thai), and several other nuisances they must contend with.
> 
> ...


yes the job offer letter is with me. problem is my employer is also a foreigner who just opened the business and has no knowledge about how to do about the work permit processing. i've done some reading and there's no problem about getting the non-resident visa outside of Thailand. he's got more than 5 Thais already working in there and still getting more in the coming days. The only thing i am apprehensive is whether the position could be deemed unfit for a foreigner despite it's managerial function. i don't want to go all the way there and then having to be rejected by the consultant saying the job is NOT for foreigners


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

livid13;

Everything is subjective and open to interpretation, including definitions of employee function and categorization. 

It will be up to the individual Thai Authority to make the specific decision. Appearance, presentation, politeness, sincere smiles and being genuinely friendly go miles when dealing with the Thais.

Up to you, take you chances ... but, build in a bailout clause in your employment contract should things go South.


----------

